# Sick 2 month old chick



## Chickieseverywhere (Jun 4, 2021)

Hey everyone I have a young cream legbar pullet who is acting odd. Yesterday after I got home from work I went to check on my younger chicks who are outside. I noticed the legbar all puffed up with her eyes closed. I separated her into my old brooder.

I tried to give her some eggs, but she didn’t eat them. I gave her corid orally and some horse dewormer (small amount). Yesterday she ate non medicated feed and she is drinking.However, yesterday night she went to sleep with a empty crop even though she ate.
This morning she ate like she was starving and she is still drinking.

when she moves around she isn’t puffed up, but once she stops she just stands and goes back to sleep. Her droppings were green and yellow yesterday. She still pecks around as well. She also has access to grit. Also when she’s just standing there she shakes her head a lot. I checked for mites and lice last night . Didn’t see any.
Any idea on what else I should do?


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

The problem is the age of the peep. So often there is very little we can do for them. 

Giving the Corid is good. Keep giving it. 

Birds that are sick will look like they're eating when they're really not. Try adding water to the feed to see if peep is more tempted to eat it that way. 

That pic looks like a full crop.


----------



## Chickieseverywhere (Jun 4, 2021)

robin416 said:


> The problem is the age of the peep. So often there is very little we can do for them.
> 
> Giving the Corid is good. Keep giving it.
> 
> ...


Alright I’ll keep giving corid thank you. And the crop, was a picture from yesterday. And it’s confusing because it was full during the day and then was flat at the end of the night. Thank you for responding! I will keep giving corid until I see more improvement. And I’ll make the food mushy for her! Thanks again


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

It's why we exist, to help. And to watch other's peeps grow into big birds. 

Please keep us posted on how it does.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

And welcome to the forum! Good luck!


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

Agree with @robin416 Add water to the food. Also are the other chickens attacking her possibly?


----------



## Chickieseverywhere (Jun 4, 2021)

Animals45 said:


> Agree with @robin416 Add water to the food. Also are the other chickens attacking her possibly?


Good morning! And I added water to the food. Since last night she has ate and is still drinking! I felt her crop last night and it did have food in there. Not a lot but it was something. It seems she’s a very picky eater lol. And no, the other ones haven’t attacked her at all. Actually when I noticed she wasn’t feeling well on day one some of the others where laying with her.


----------



## Chickieseverywhere (Jun 4, 2021)

Update on little legbar

she is eating more and is drinking still. She pooped yesterday and it was green. I’m assuming this wasjust bile. Today her poop is mainly runny like egg yolk and it is yellow. No green though. She does seem to have more energy. Yesterday I did not give her corid orally since she is drinking more now. And I put corid in all my flocks water. Everyone one else seems to be doing fine. Especially the little ones.
The little one that is separated is ready to go see her friends, but I think she has a little bit to go. I did notice she is keeping her wings down to cover her legs. Not sure what that’s about. It has been hot here though


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

That's great news. I hope it keeps moving in a positive direction.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Chickieseverywhere said:


> Update on little legbar
> 
> she is eating more and is drinking still. She pooped yesterday and it was green. I’m assuming this wasjust bile. Today her poop is mainly runny like egg yolk and it is yellow. No green though. She does seem to have more energy. Yesterday I did not give her corid orally since she is drinking more now. And I put corid in all my flocks water. Everyone one else seems to be doing fine. Especially the little ones.
> The little one that is separated is ready to go see her friends, but I think she has a little bit to go. I did notice she is keeping her wings down to cover her legs. Not sure what that’s about. It has been hot here though


You need to continue the corrid. If you have a waterer setup for peep put it in there. 

The draggy wings says it still isn't feeling well. You can put another peep in with it so it has company.


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

Chickieseverywhere said:


> Good morning! And I added water to the food. Since last night she has ate and is still drinking! I felt her crop last night and it did have food in there. Not a lot but it was something. It seems she’s a very picky eater lol. And no, the other ones haven’t attacked her at all. Actually when I noticed she wasn’t feeling well on day one some of the others where laying with her.


Hmm, Idk.


----------



## Chickieseverywhere (Jun 4, 2021)

robin416 said:


> You need to continue the corrid. If you have a waterer setup for peep put it in there.
> 
> The draggy wings says it still isn't feeling well. You can put another peep in with it so it has company.


I’m still putting it in her water 😊. I just meant I’m not forcing it in her mouth. That always makes me nervous! Even though her wings are still down she is doing so much better. I added a friend and they both are running around like crazy!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Being alone can be as hard on them as being sick. So, it's a great thing you were able to give it a buddy to hand with.


----------

